# morphine sulfate



## mishin31 (Feb 6, 2012)

not really a hulicinigen, but does anyone know the street value on morphine sulfate from roxanne labs. 100mg per 5ml


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 7, 2012)

So.

I'm taking the morphine sulfate is in a liquid suspension?


----------



## mishin31 (Feb 7, 2012)

I beleive it is the same as this picture


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

It should be good for a house on Baltic Avenue. cn


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 8, 2012)

It's in solution, not a suspension. Roxanol 100, haven't had that in an age.
the street value depends on where you are and who you know


----------



## mishin31 (Feb 11, 2012)

just wondering what would be reaonable for someone to pay for a 30ml bottle. Anyone?


----------



## InCognition (Feb 11, 2012)

I did morphine sulfate once, it took 40mg for there to be any noticeable effect with zero tolerance. I personally wouldn't pay this much, but I would say $10 per dose (30mg - 40mg).

It looks like you have a 120ml bottle at 100mg per 5ml. I'm coming up with $600 based on a 40mg dose at $10 a dose for the whole 120ml bottle. That seems a bit high.

Maybe I'm off on my math with the dosage... but I know it took 40mg for me to feel an effect off it.


I would also be careful who you give it to because at 100mg per 5ml, it seems like it would be awful easy to OD.

at 30ml, maybe $150 for the bottle?


----------



## mishin31 (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah, I agree with you about the OD. I was told by someone that 1ml is plenty and I would surely feel it. I have never tried the stuff. Thanks


----------



## mishin31 (Feb 11, 2012)

anyone else have any thoughts on price and dosage?


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 11, 2012)

2400 mg total 25 cents(max)per mg $600 if my math is correct, plus a deal on quanity. I'd take $450 if someone offered. Try to find a junky with that type of dough.


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 11, 2012)

agree an inexperienced user may meet the reeper with a IV 100mg shot, start with 1/4 or 1/2 doses


----------



## InCognition (Feb 11, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> agree an inexperienced user may meet the reeper with a IV 100mg shot, start with 1/4 or 1/2 doses


Yea, really be careful on who you sell this to. People aren't to bright, especially dope heads.

It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to dilute the bottle by 75%-100% as a safety precaution for the user. Of course tell them if you do this, unless you're trying to intentionally cut it for resale.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 12, 2012)

Make sure the buyer knows that injecting it will make them lose that extremity. The fact that it's oral only has a major effect on the value. Where I live I can get 100mg Endo brand MSContins (also unshootable) for $6-8 depending on quantity. So that's 24 100mg doses so anywhere between $150-$250.


----------



## mishin31 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mazzp76 (Jul 9, 2015)

5 dollers for 100mg thats most iv ever payed for morphine abg100s and some oval blue ones at most id go 8 bucks for morph 100 morphine has oral bioavalibility of 20 to 40% oxicodone has bio of 90% and on oral convertion chart 30mg of oxicodone is = to 60 of morphine but because of low bioavalibility its probly mor like 30mg oxicodone = to 60-100mg then you have to take in acount protein binding so when converting from one opioid to another it gets complicated like oximorphone for exsample has horrible oral bioavalibility 10% but tru the nasle passage its 40% and 100% iv but once in the body only 10% binds thats why iv oximorphone doses for tolerant peaple is so low 2mg max every 6 hours whate as oral opioid tolerant gets 40mg opana er morphine has rectal bioavailability of 40 to 70% average of 60% so if you dont want to risk shooting gell and other stuff thats your best bet crush up mix with water till they gell then get a rectal liquid 10ml dosing siringe and trust me its much better high 100% bioavalibility for iv morphine and you can iv gell ones not gena go in to it becouse peaple dont know how to follow instructions and dont have proper equipment and im not gena be responsible for someones death but if you have knowledge in chemistry then you know how easy it is hears the rest of oral convertion chart from usa pharmacopeia 20mg of meathadone= to 20mg oximorphone = to 30mg diamorphine = to 30mg oxicodone = to 29mg hydrocodone = to 60mg morphine = to 12mg hydromorphone = 600mcg fyntynal = to 180mg codien = to 2.4mg butyrfyntynal = to 9mg acytylfentynal = to 75-100mg demeral = to 700mcg buprenorphine sublingual remember everyone this is oral convertions im a well educated underground chemist and know more bout this shit than any pharmacists or doctor all i do is opioid related studies. iv got pain issues and brain issues and opioids erases them all the back and joint pain the ptsd depression my sosial anxietys conditions that iv been on 11 differnt meds 4 and they made me feel worse and i was ignorant back then and did not know what i was taking and the side effects i found that out quick and stoped then i found opioids the one drug that replaced 11 and actually works im currently doing studies on opiods for depression and anxiety going great. iv got pain issues physical and mental but what i dont have is a drug issue becouse the issue is created by you my grammer is bad im everyware exept ware I want to be but hey all chemists are.


----------



## Mazzp76 (Jul 9, 2015)

cary schellie said:


> 2400 mg total 25 cents(max)per mg $600 if my math is correct, plus a deal on quanity. I'd take $450 if someone offered. Try to find a junky with that type of dough.



Morphine 100s 5 bucks 8 is most id pay i sold them from 10-15bucks but not 25 bucks for 100mg is a rip unless you live in timbuctwo


----------

